# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية المصرية >  أحكام نقض جنائى

## هيثم الفقى

*إجراءات** 
**إجراءات التحقيق** : 
**صحة استجواب المتهم في تحقيق النيابة . دون**دعوة محامية** .
**مادام لم يعلن اسم المحامي سواء فى محضر الاستجواب أو الاستجواب**أو بتقرير في قلم الكتاب أو أمام مأمور السجن رسم القانون الطريق الواجب على المتهم**اتباعه في إعلان محاميه** .
**المادة 124 إجراءات** 
(* *الطعن رقم 26634 لسنة 71 ق**جلسة 1 / 2 / 2003** )



**استئناف** 
1 -* *تقدم المحكوم عليه للتنفيذ وقت**النداء على القضية في يوم الجلسة يجعل التنفيذ عليه أمرا واقعاً قبل نظر الاستئناف** . 
**قضاء الحكم بسقوط الاستئناف دون بحث موضوعه . خطأ . يجيز لمحكمة النقض نفض**الحكم من تلقاء نفسها لمصلحة المتهم** . 
(* *الطعن رقم 11134 سنة 63 ق جلسة 1 / 1** / 2003 )

2 -* *التقرير بالاستئناف فور زوال المانع لدى المتهم . مناطة . أثره** :* *بدء ميعاد الاستئناف من يوم علم المتهم رسمياً بالحكم . مخالفة ذلك : خطأ في**القانون** .
(* *الطعن رقم 21612 لسنة 63 ق جلسة 5 / 1 / 2003** )



**إعلان** 
**من حيث انه يبين من المفردات المضمومه أن الحكم**الابتدائي الغيابي قد قضي بحبس المطعون ضدها أسبوعين فعارضت وقضى في معارضتها**بقبولها شكلاً وفى الموضوع بإلغاء الحكم المعارض فيه وبراءتها مما اسند أليها ورفض**الدعوى المدنية ، وإذ استئناف الطاعن حددت لنظر استئنافه جلسة 17 / يونيه 1995 بيد**انه لم ينظر بتلك الجلسة ، بل نظر بجلسة الأول من يوليو سنه 1995 - التي تخلف**الطاعن عن حضورها فقضي فيها غيابياً بتأييد الحكم المستأنف** .
**لما كان ذلك ، وكان**المشرع بما نص علية في المادة 408 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية من انه" يحدد قلم**الكتاب للمستأنف في تقرير الاستئناف تاريخ الجلسة التي حددت لنظره ويعتبر ذلك**إعلانا لها لو كان التقرير من وكيل " إنما أقام قرينة على علم المستأنف بالجلسة**المحددة لنظر استئناف من توقيعه أو توقيع وكيله على تقرير الاستئناف المشتمل على**تحديد تلك الجلسة فإذا لم ينظر الاستئناف بالجلسة المحددة بالتقرير وإنما حددت**لنظره جلسة أخرى ، سقط حكم القرينة وتعيين إعلان المستأنف بالجلسة التي حددت من بعد**حتى يتحقق علمه بها ويتاح له أن تسمع أقواله والأوجه التي يستند أليها في استئنافه**على ما نصت عليه المادة 411 من القانون المذكور وإذ كان الحكم المطعون فيه قد قضي**في الأول من يوليو سنة 1995 برفض استئناف الطاعن وتأييد الحكم المستأنف وكان يبين**من الاطلاع على المفردات أنها خلت من إعلانه بهذه الجلسة على الرغم من إنها غير تلك**التي كانت محدده في تقرير الاستئناف فإن الحكم يكون قد انبنى على إجراءات باطلة**أثرت فيه فيتعين نفضه والإعادة** .
(* *الطعن رقم 17894 لسنة 65 جلسة 14 / 10 / 2002** )



**إتفاق جنائي** 
**إنتفاء مصلحة الطاعنين في النعي بعدم دستورية نص**المادة 48 عقوبات بشأن جريمة الاتفاق الجنائي المنسوبة إليهم مادام أن ما عاقبتهم**به المحكمة عن جرائم القتل العمد مع سبق الإصرار وإحراز أسلحة نارية وذخائر بغير**ترخيص ودخول مساكن بقصد ارتكاب جرائم فيها . كافيا لتوقيع عقوبة الأشغال الشاقة**المؤبدة والمؤقتة عليهم** .
(* *الطعن رقم 21634 لسنة 68 ق جلسة 6 / 3 / 2002** )



**إثبـــات** 
**كفاية الشك في صحة إسناد التهمة إلى المتهم سند**البراءة . متي أحاطت المحكمة بالدعوى عن بصر وبصيرة . وخلا حكمها من عيوب التسبب** .
**كفاية أن يتشكك القاضي في صحة إجراءات القبض والتهمة كيما يقضي بالبراءة** .
(* *الطعن رقم 6867 لسنة** 63* *جلسة 6 / 2 / 2002** )



**اعتراف**
**اعتراف الطاعنين لدى النظر في أمر تجديد حبسهم وسكوتهم**عن الإفضاء بواقعة الإكراه في إيه مرحلة من مراحل التحقيق وعدم ملاحظة النيابة وجود**إصابات بهم** .
**لا ينفي حتما وقوع الإكراه . مادياً أو أدبيا** 
(* *الطعن رقم** 23449* *لسنة 71 ق جلسة 5 / 2 / 2002** )



**إعــدام** 
**استطلاع محكمة**الإعادة لرأي مفتي الجمهورية في قضايا الإعدام التي سبق اخذ راية فيها في المحاكمة**الأولى . غير لازم** . 
(* *الطعن رقم 23121 لسنة 67 ق جلسة 4 / 12 / 2001** ) 



**أسباب الإباحة** 
**لما كان الأصل أن الغيبوبة المانعة من المسئولية** -* *على مقتضى المادة 62 من قانون العقوبات - هي التي تكون ناشئة عن عقاقير مخدرة**تناولها الجاني قهراً عنه أو بغير علم منه بحقيقة أمرها بما مفهومه أن من يتناول**مادة مخدرة أو مسكرة عن علم بحقيقة أمرها يكون مسئولا عن الجرائم التي تقع منه وهو**تحت تأثيرها** 
(* *الطعن رقم 39918 لسنة 72 ق جلسة 5 / 2 / 2003** )



**بلاغ كاذب** 
**لما كان من المقرر في قضاء هذه المحكمة أن الركن**الأساسي في جريمة البلاغ الكاذب هو تعمد الكذب في التبليغ مما مقتضاه أن يكون**المبلغ عالماً يقيناً لا يداخله شك في أن الواقعة التي أبلغ بها كاذبة وأن المبلغ**ضده بريء منها ، وانه يلزم لصحة الحكم كذب البلاغ أن يثبت للمحكمة بطريق الجزم**توافر العلم اليقيني وان تستظهر ذلك في حكمها بدليل ينتجه عقلا ، انه يشترط لتوافر**القصد في تلك الجريمة أن يكون الجاني قد أقدم على تقديم البلاغ منتوياً السوء**والإضرار بمن أبلغ في حقه مما يعني الحكم القاضي بالإدانة في هذه الجريمة ببيان هذه**القصد بعنصرية ، كما لا يصح القول بأنه إذا عجز المبلغ عن الإثبات فان بلاغه يعتبر**كاذباً إذ العبرة في كذب البلاغ أو صحته هي بحقيقة الواقع ، وإذ كان الحكم المطعون**فيه جاء مفتقراً إلي بيان ذلك ، فضلاً عن انه لم يبين نص القانون الذي أنزل بمواجه**العقاب على الطاعن ، فانه يكون مشوباً بعيب القصور بما يبطله** .
(**الطعن رقم 17463**لسنة 63 ق جلسة 19 / 5 / 2003** )



**تحقيق** 
**دخول الدعوى في حوزة**المحكمة يوجب عليها عند تعذر تحقيق دليل أن تندب لذلك أحد أعضائها أو قاضياً آخر** .* *ليس لها أن تندب لذلك النيابة العامة لزوال ولايتها وانتهاء اختصاصها . المادة 294**إجراءات** 
**بطلان الدليل المستمد من التحقيق التكميلي الذي تجريه النيابة بناء على**ندب المحكمة لها أثناء سير الدعوى . بطلاناً متعلقاً بالنظام العام . لا يعصمه من**ذلك رضاء المتهم أو المدافع عنه بهذا الأجراء** .
**إغفال الحكم المطعون فيه - الرد**على دفاع الطاعنة ببطلان قرار النيابة العامة بندب خبير لصدوره بعد اتصال المحكمة**بالدعوى . قصور وإخلال بحق الدفاع** .
(* *الطعن رقم 11766 س 73 ق جلسة 17 / 9** / 2003 )



**تزوير** 
**القانون الجنائي لم يحدد للقاضي طرق استدلال خاصة**لتحقيق مواد التزوير** . 
**المضاهاة ليست شرطاً ضرورياً لوجود التزوير** .
(* *الطعن**رقم 22683 لسنة 72 ق جلسة 21 / 12 / 2002** )



**تبديد** 
**مجرد الامتناع**عن رد المال المدعي إختلاسه . لا يكفي لتحقق جريمة الاختلاس متي كان مرد ذلك إلى**وجوب تصفية الحساب بين الطرفين** . 
**القصد الجنائي في جريمة التبديد . ما هيئته** .
(* *الطعن رقم 1609 لسنة 64 ق جلسة 6 / 3 / 2003** )



**تقليد** 
**من**المقرر انه لا يلزم لتوافر جريمة تقليد و ترويج العملة المقلدة أن يكون الجانى**حائزا بنفسه الأوراق التي يتعامل فيها بل يكفى أن تكون الحيازة لغيره مادام هو يعلم**بها فان ما يثيره الطاعن بشان عدم ضبط أوراق مقلدة بحوزته لا يكون له محل** .
(* *الطعن رقم 34249 لسنة 71 ق جلسة 3/2/2003** )



**تفتيش** 
**إذن التفتيش** .**لا يعد وسيلة من وسائل جمع المعلومات أو التحريات أو التنقيب عن الجريمة وجوب**صدوره لضبط جريمة - جناية أو جنحة - وقعت بالفعل وترجحت نسبتها لمتهم معين** .
**الدفع ببطلان التفتيش لعدم جدية التحريات . وجوب أن تعرض له المحكمة بأسباب**كافية وسائغة** .
(* *الطعن رقم 8792 لسنة 72 ق جلسة 25 / 9 / 2002** )



**حماية قانون** 
**لما كان الإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان الصادر عن**هيئة الأمم المتحدة سنة 1948 قد نص في مادته الثانية عشر على أن " لا يعرض أحد**لتدخل تعسفي في حياته الخاصة أو أسرته أو مسكنه أو مراسلاته ، أو لحملات على شرفه**وسمعته ، ولكل شخص الحق في حماية القانون من مثل هذا التدخل أو تلك الحملات** " .
(* *الطعن رقم 8792 لسنة 72 ق جلسة 25 / 9 / 2002** )



**حكم** 
**الغاية من وجوب اشتمال ورقة الحكم على بيان تاريخ إصداره اعتباره إعلان عن**الإدارة القضائية التي ترتب أثاره من تاريخ النطق به . ماهية تلك الآثار** .
(* *الطعن رقم 9733 لسنة 66 ق جلسة 24/3/2003** )



**دعوى مدنية** 
**المرض من**الأعذار التي تبرر عدم تتبع إجراءات المحاكمة** .
**قضاء الحكم بعدم قبول استئناف**المدعي بالحقوق المدنية للتقرير به بعد الميعاد دون التعرض للشهادة الطبية المثبتة**لمرضه . يبطله** .
(* *الطعن رقم 23594 لسنة 65 ق جلسة 6 / 5 / 2003** )



**دفاع** 
**طلب الطاعن - المدعي بالحقوق المدنية - إحالة الدعوى إلى**التحقيق لإثبات أن المتهم هو الموقع على الشيك طلب جوهري . لتعلقه بتحقيق الدليل**المقدم فيها . التفات المحكمة عنه قصور وإخلال بحق الدفاع** .
(* *الطعن رقم 10592**لسنة 66 ق جلسة 20 / 4 / 2003** )



**دفوع** 
**الدفع بصدور الاذن بعد**القبض والتفتيش . دفاع جوهري . وجوب تحقيقه والرد عليه . إغفال ذلك . إخلال بحق**الدفاع** .
**إطمئنان المحكمة لاقوال الشهود رداً على الدفع بصدور الإذن بعد القبض**على الطاعن رغم ضبطه مع آخر قضى ببراءته بعد تحقيق الدفع . قصور** .
(* *الطعن رقم** 41507* *لسنة 72 ق جلسة 7 / 7 / 2003** )



**دعوى جنائية** 
**تحريك الدعوى**الجنائية من المحكمة في جرائم الجلسات . شرطه : وقوع الجنحة أو المخالفة بالجلسة**وقت انعقادها . تراخى اكتشاف الواقعة الى ما بعد الجلسة . لا تملك المحكمة حق**تحريكها** .
**إقامة المحكمة الدعوى ضد الطاعنين . مخالفة للقانون . يوجب تصحيحه و**القضاء بعدم قبول الدعوى الجنائية . علة و أساس ذلك** .
(* *الطعن رقم 5886 لسنة 63**ق جلسة 15/1/2003** )



**دستور** 
**الشرعية وسيادة القانون . أساس الحكم**في الدولة . وجوب خضوع الدولة للقانون والتزام سلطاتها بأحكامه في كافة أعمالها**وتصرفاتها . المادة 64 من الدستور** .
**استقلال القضاء وحصانته ضمانان أساسيان**لحماية الحقوق والحريات . المادة 65 من الدستور** .
**القضاه غير قابلين للعزل وينظم**القانون مساءلتهم تأدبياً . المادة 168 من الدستور** .
(* *الطعن رقم 8792 لسنة 72 ق**جلسة 25 / 9 / 2002** )



**رشوة** 
1 -* *توافر الاتفاق بين الموظف وصاحب**المصلحة على أداء العمل مقابل الجعل . كفايته لتحقق جريمة الرشوة . لا يغير من ذلك**أن يكون العطاء سابقاً أو معاصراً أو لاحقاً . مادام أداء العمل تنفيذاً للاتفاق** .
(* *الطعن رقم 30639 لسنة 72 ق جلسة 23 / 4 / 2003** )

2 -* *جريمة الرشوة** .* *تمامها . بإيجاب من الراشي - صاحب المصلحة - وقبول من المرتشي - الموظف - الراشي** .* *يعد فاعلاً اصلياً في جريمة عرض رشوة دون قبولها . علة ذلك ؟** 
(* *الطعن رقم 30639**لسنة 72 ق جلسة 23 / 4 / 2003** )



**رقابة إدارية** 
**تمتع أعضاء**الرقابة الإدارية بصفة الضبط القضائي لكافة الجرائم التي تقع من العاملين او غيرهم** .* *مادامت الأفعال المسندة إليهم تمس سلامة أدائهم لواجبات الوظيفة العامة** 
(* *الطعن رقم 30639 لسنة 72 ق جلسة 23 / 4 / 2003** )



**زنـــــا** 
**الأعذار القانونية . استثناء القياس عليها . غير جائز** .
**عذر الزوج في قتل**زوجته خاص بحالة مفاجأة الزوجة متلبسة بالزنا . ثبوت الزنا بعد وقوعه بمدة . غير**كاف** 
(* *الطعن رقم 25554 لسنة 69 ق جلسة 19 / 12 / 2002** )


**سب وقذف** 
**تحري معني اللفظ . تكييف قانوني خضوعه لرقابة محكمة النقض عدم تضمن اللافتات**المنسوب للطاعنين إعدادها ووضعاها في الطريق العام سوى حقيقة الواقع وعلي نحو يتفق**وصحيح إجراءات القانون الخاص بالإعلان عن البيع الجبري . ليس من شأنها أن تحط قدره**أو تجعله محلا للاحتقار والازدراء بين أهل وطنه أو يستوجب عقابه أو خدش شرفه ولا**تقع تحت نص المادة 302 عقوبات . مخالفة ذلك . خطأ فى تطبيق القانون** .
(* *الطن رقم** 2990* *لسنة 64 ق جلسة 6 / 3 / 2003** )



**سبق إصرار** 
**وحيث انه عن ظرف**سبق الإصرار فإنة لما كان هذا الظرف يستلزم بطبيعته أن يكون الجاني قد فكر فيما**اعتزمه وتدبر عواقبه وهو هادئ البال ، فإذا لم يتيسر له التدبر والتفكير وارتكب**جريمته وهو تحت تأثر عامل الغضب والهياج - كما هو الحال في الدعوى فلا يكون سبق**الإصرار متوافر ، ذلك بأن المتهمة قد قارفت فعلتها بقتل المجني عليه مدفوعة بعامل**الغضب والانفعال بعد مشاجرتها مع ولدته ومن ثم فان ما أثاره المدافع عن المتهمة في**هذا الشان يكون سديداً** .
(* *الطعن رقم 11373 لسنة 71 ق جلسة 19 / 1 / 2003** )



**شهود** 
**وجوب إجابة الدفاع إلى طلب سماع الشهود ولو لم يرد ذكرهم**في قائمة أدلة الثبوت أو لم يقم بإعلانهم . علة ذلك** 

(* *الطعن رقم 23578 لسنة** 69* *ق جلسة 20 / 1 / 2003** )



**عقوبة** 
**اعتراف المتهم بجلسة المحاكمة**بارتكابه جريمة الرشوة ما يوجب من العقاب المادة 107 مكررا / 2 عقوبات** 

(* *الطعن رقم 30639 لسنة 72 ق جلسة 23 / 4 / 2003** )*

----------

